
Hugh Hefner, iconic founder of Playboy, has died at age 91 - albeebe1
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/27/hugh-hefner-iconic-founder-of-playboy-has-died-at-age-91.html
======
albeebe1
[http://www.playboy.com/](http://www.playboy.com/)

SFW as of now

